# Nice catch by MSP Air 5



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Massachusetts State Police's Air 5 air wing captured a lengthy pursuit that began on Interstate 84 in Sturbridge involving a wanted man and his brother, both from Connecticut, authorities said. (Massachusetts State Police)


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

"Overhead with video." 

Nice reminder.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I almost felt like a participant. Excellent work.


----------

